# Chic or Not-So-Chic: My first job before going to culinary school.



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

edward, you have made a good choice. stay with the restaurant until you feel ready to jump into the fire of a mega star place. this could take a week, it could take a year. keep reading and putting yourself out there!
get your knife skills down and work on the basic techniques as these two aspects of cooking will carry you through your career.

------------------
Thank You,
mb

[This message has been edited by m brown (edited August 02, 2000).]


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

It's more important whoyou work for rather than where you work. If they're taking the time to menor you where you're at, then you're in the right place.


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

You more than likely made a good choice to start out working at the Brasserie. The reason why.....is because it is very important to learn classic preparations when you are begining in the cooking field. If you have a good foundation in the classics of cusine you will have been "seasoned" into the field of cookery. After you have learned how to work with classics and classic combinations you can start you journey with creating new and innovative foods. Just my thoughts after having many one on one conversations with chefs during my apprenticship.

[This message has been edited by layjo (edited September 02, 2000).]


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

I think you chose wisely, Edward. Get your techniques down first. Also, have you thought about going to cooking school at a Junior College? There's a bunch of Culinary Programs in the Bay Area; I think City has a program. I went through a JC 10 years ago and only paid $50 a semester. That's way cheaper than CCA. I mean, you're gonna get out of CCA and make $10.00 an hour? I've never regretted my choice. Besides, I learned most of my stuff on the job. Good luck.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

I was a dishwasher at the Tremmel Crow Tower
in Dallas Taxes. they had this lunchoen restau rant. It was one that served all the high power'd excecutives. 
My first experience and loved every minute of
it. I washed every spoon and fork with pride 
Dreaming one day I would be that "guy with 
that white jacket on" I would be right there 
when the chef called me. YES SIR, can I help 
you with something" After a while he would 
give some bigger tasks like getting the shrimp "peel and devain for me" and I loved 
it. I just can't remember his name. 
After 9 months of this I went Job Corps. in
Arkansas. My mother did'nt have the money 
to send me to those "better schools" I was 
happy with Job Corps. Then went to CCA in san
Francisco on a schollership That was the 
start of my dream. 

Bye


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

things in sydney are a little different, i was lucky to get into what is considered one of the better cooking schools in this town. One of the unusual things about cookery in aus is that course content and what the teachers teach is generally more important that what the actual fees for the school are. For instance:

Hotel intercontinental cookery school - $10,000 AUD

Ryde college of TAFE commercial cookery - 
$219.00 AUD per semester

With the above example, the cheaper course is more in line with the knowledge that is expected of chefs and the institute has a better reputation as a service provider.

So just bear in mind that more expensive isnt always a wise choice, and that reputation generally is, especially in this industry.

Also, its not just training, it is also how you utilise your training, both professionally and creatively.

Good luck!


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Best advise I have seen so far.


----------

